

New VC Service Level Agreement - lordgeek
http://startupboy.com/2013/06/28/a-venture-sla/

======
prakster
Key parts:

Imagine this pitch (a VC pitching a founder):

"Hello, we’re Founder Friendly Capital. We

• Give you a quick and clear answer. 3 meetings, 2 weeks, yes or no. • Sign up
to a plain-English, Founder-Friendly Termsheet. We pay our own legal costs. •
1x Liquidation Preference, no veto on Arms Length transactions. Four weeks to
decide. No one-way NDAs. • We’ll always do our pro-rata in the future or sell
you back our stake. • Will never bring in an outside CEO without at least 50%
Founder consent. • You’ll get access to the following resources. X hours of
our recruiter time. Access to Y network. Office hours with your Partner. •
Board Seat above $X, Board Observer below that, no Board Control • No Option
Pool Shuffle – the Pre-Money is the true Pre-Money • Minimum investment amount
is $__; Minimum ownership percentage is __% • Choose your Partner – don’t be
embarrassed to ask • 10% of the Round can be used for Founder Liquidity …"

Well said, Naval.

